# iPad v1 - Ecran "clignote"



## kinsoi (5 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai mon amie qui a un iPad V1 qu'elle a laissé dans un coin .... sans batterie et sans être chargé :rose: ! 

Semaine dernière elle veut l'utiliser et drame, l'iPad reste sur fond noir et on voit le rétro éclairage s'allumer 1 secondes puis s'éteindre, puis se rallumer 5 secondes après 1 seconde puis s'éteint et ainsi de suite. 

Lorsqu'il est dans ce statut, il n'est pas reconnu par mon iMac, par contre j'arrive à le passer en mode DFU et il est reconnu par le Mac :love: mais quand il redémarre pour se restaurer même scénario -> Rétro Eclairage s'éteint puis se rallume, etc. 

Je l'ai laissé une nuit sur le chargeur mais sans succès :hein:. Je pense à une batterie HS, qu'en pensez vous ?

Merci,

Kevin


----------

